# Trainer recommendation in Westchester County, NY



## Gretl27 (May 8, 2021)

Hello,

I am an older adult and interested in starting lessons to learn as much as I can about riding as well as caring for horses. Has anyone had good experience with a trainer in Westchester County for someone in my situation? I don't even really know what to tell them I want to learn. Eventually, I would like some kind of job working in a barn or racetrack helping take care of other people's horses. Also would like to eventually own a small farm one day and be able to take care of a horse or 2 on my own. Thank you in advance.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

While we do have people here from your area this is not the best place for searching. Occasionally someone will luck out but better are your local groups on social media. I'd suggest you try that route. Decide if you want to try English or Western or a lesson or two of each then ask for someone comfortable with older beginners that also offers instruction on basic handling and care. See what comes out of that experience first then concentrate on the work aspect. You may find someone willing to allow you to work off a portion of your lessons which would give you experience as well as saving you some $.


----------

